# vidcontrol?



## amandus57 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi
I have vidcontrol in my /etc/rc.conf (allscreens_flags) but it starts very late in the boot process, can I have it to start direct at the beginning at the bootprocess? If I can how is it done?

Thanks!


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 24, 2014)

See syscons(4). May be something like hint.sc.0.vesa_mode=0x103 in /boot/device.hints may work.


----------

